# Greenhouse Construction, Part III: The Benches



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2010)

After four weeks of delays, including moving another son back home, which really makes things crowded in the house, at least until the orchids move out, my contractor had a couple of free days to put in the benches. I was busy helping put them up, so I forgot to take pictures until Julie came home from work and we were half way through building the second one.

Each bench is 6ft. x 24ft.
















The tops are in 3-8ft sections


----------



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2010)

Here are some of the details.

18" x 18" paving stones buried in pea gravel provide the base to bolt legs into.





The top of every leg has one aluminum angle iron to strengthen and stabilize the bench. Thia wasn't in the original plans, but I think definitely necessary.





Minor damage to the wire tops occurred during shipping, causing them to not lie completely flat on the cross pieces.





I've been fixing this problem by drilling a hole into the cross piece and wiring the bent/buckled parts of the top down.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2010)

A couple of other small features.

Clips that slide under the frame and attach to the top. They are to prevent the top from tipping in a case where the top is cantilevered to one side and the weight is not evenly distributed.





Tiny clips that connect the eight foot sections together, creating one continuous bench.





One finished bench with top completely wired down.


----------



## Candace (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking great! I hope you're happy with the gravel. I know lots of folks have it. I hate mine:<


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2010)

yes, looks very practical!!!! I like the vertical 'halt' at the ends of the tops; this may prevent lots of unintended crashes of plants onto the floor  !!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2010)

Candace said:


> Looking great! I hope you're happy with the gravel. I know lots of folks have it. I hate mine:<



I've heard the same thing. If the gravel becomes too much of a problem to walk on, I plan to eventually put paving stone in the aisles. This would also raise me up a little higher above the benches, which are waist high for me. I would have liked them a little lower to have a better angle to see and reach plants in the center of the bench. (I'm only 5'5")


----------



## etex (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW- you'll have so much room for your orchids! Looks great,Ross. 
Didn't realize how many details went into putting up a good greenhouse!


----------



## Candace (Aug 8, 2010)

paphreek said:


> I've heard the same thing. If the gravel becomes too much of a problem to walk on, I plan to eventually put paving stone in the aisles. This would also raise me up a little higher above the benches, which are waist high for me. I would have liked them a little lower to have a better angle to see and reach plants in the center of the bench. (I'm only 5'5")



Yes, I'm going to go with pavers this time around. If I like these, I may add them over the gravel in my current one. All it takes is more time and money, right?


----------



## TADD (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice looking benches. Have you thought about putting strips of copper around the legs to keep ground slugs off the benches?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2010)

TADD said:


> Nice looking benches. Have you thought about putting strips of copper around the legs to keep ground slugs off the benches?



I'll probably have to do the diagonal support pieces, too. Nothing to worry about now, though. It's as dry as a dessert in there and the greenhouse is surrounded by a ten foot ring of gravelly sand. Once the construction is done, the plants are in and the lawn is reseeded, THEN the critter battle begins!:fight:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking great, but fall is coming!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2010)

Benches on rollers? You'll like the extra bench space that gives you, compared to fixed benches.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the rolly benches are essential, thanx for sharing.


----------



## musiclovertony (Aug 9, 2010)

This is so exciting, Ross!  It must feel fantastic to be so close to done


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2010)

Candace said:


> Looking great! I hope you're happy with the gravel. I know lots of folks have it. I hate mine:<





paphreek said:


> I've heard the same thing. If the gravel becomes too much of a problem to walk on, I plan to eventually put paving stone in the aisles. This would also raise me up a little higher above the benches, which are waist high for me. I would have liked them a little lower to have a better angle to see and reach plants in the center of the bench. (I'm only 5'5")





Candace said:


> Yes, I'm going to go with pavers this time around. If I like these, I may add them over the gravel in my current one. All it takes is more time and money, right?


Consider the rubber patio pavers, walking on air!
4th of July weekend Menard's had them on sale for 40% off, did my aisle which is concrete aggregate patio blocks, just tossed these on top - I'm in heaven!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Rose! I'll hopefully be able to afford them next year. For now, if I just get everything up and running, I'll be walking on air anyway!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2010)

Hurry, winter is coming!!


----------



## Candace (Aug 9, 2010)

We don't have Menard's here:<


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 9, 2010)

Really looking good Ross (and Julie:wink


----------



## swamprad (Aug 9, 2010)

Very, very nice Ross! I'm very happy for you! That is going to be a first class setup!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2010)

Candace said:


> We don't have Menard's here:<


Lowe's? Home Depot? or big box home improvement store?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 10, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Lowe's? Home Depot? or big box home improvement store?




Missing Menards!


----------

